# NIE in La Linea



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey ho, has anyone got experience of getting an NIE number in La Linea? Some pointers would be really appreciated.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bigdrunk said:


> Hey ho, has anyone got experience of getting an NIE number in La Linea? Some pointers would be really appreciated.


On this page you will find all the police offices where they do this is Cadiz. There is one in La Linea. It says cita previa (an appointment) is possible, but that's only if you already have an NIE number
Página oficial de la DGP-Dependencias policiales


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the information. Tried the one in La Linea, but they just handed over a phone number to call and make an appointment. But no one ever answers the number. Do I have to do it in La Linea as I live in Santa Margarita? Or can I do it in Estepona for example, as I've heard thats slightly easier?


----------

